#ubuntu-ngo 2010-05-03
<dholbach> good morning
<hexmode> dholbach: fyi: floated the idea of maintaining packages in Debian's pkg-php VCS and people seemed supportive
<dholbach> hexmode: awesome - thanks a lot for that
<hexmode> pleia2: sorry I missed your IRC msg
<dholbach> hexmode: as I said - I don't need any access to them as I'm sure that the debian php folks know much better what they're doing than I am - according to the ITPs getting them into debian would solve a couple of other problems too
<dholbach> hexmode: but they should all be in a state where a regular uupdate would do the trick in terms of maintenance
<hexmode> right
<hexmode> I'll start bringing them in this week
<dholbach> fantastic :)
<hexmode> pleia2 wanted me to put them under git ... I haven't tried that yet for any Debian packages, but I'm going to assume I don't need any special permissions
<dholbach> I have no idea about git or git on alioth I'm afraid
<dholbach> hexmode: maybe with some new energy we'll get back to working on getting all those great ngo tools into debian/ubuntu
<hexmode> well... lets do this one first :)
 * hexmode is a fan of small steps
<hexmode> especially with volunteer projects
<dholbach> definitely
<dholbach> that's why we set up that wiki table :)
<dholbach> one small module at a time
<pleia2> hexmode: I actually prefer svn and still put all my packages there (even new ones) it was Raphael who said he preferred new stuff in git
<pleia2> so I wouldn't worry much about just using svn, it's fine
<hexmode> pleia2: ah, confused you w/ Raphael
<hexmode> yeah
<AlanBell> hi all
<AlanBell> just found out about google grants http://www.google.co.uk/grants/#
<AlanBell> which has given to the mysociety bunch that do various political freedom of information type websites in the UK $430,390.00 worth of advertising over 4 years
<AlanBell> could be of interest to some NGOs using Ubuntu
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-05-04
<Claudinux> 'night
<dholbach> good morning
<txwikinger> Morning dholbach.. looking forward for your presentation on Friday!
<dholbach> txwikinger: not sure I can teach you so many new things :)
<txwikinger> dholbach: hehe.. well.. The arrogant man believe he cannot learn anything anymore, but the wise man can learn from anybody :D
<dholbach> let's see :)
<txwikinger> dholbach: Did you see our awesome release party cake?
<dholbach> txwikinger: nope
<txwikinger> dholbach: http://kwartzlab.ca/blog/darcy-casselman/2010-05-03/very-lucid-release-party
<dholbach> I guess it wasn't http://jonathancarter.co.za/files/images/DSCN2265.jpg :)
<dholbach> woah nice
<txwikinger> that one is nice too.. but I like our better
<hexmode> dholbach, pleia2: you guys could help with packaging by making sure that ITPs are filed :)
<hexmode> Oh, he left
<hexmode> :(
<pleia2> hexmode: is there a PPA for the NGO packages? I think we only overlap on two, and there are debian ITPs for both
<pleia2> (or a list of packages is fine too)
<hexmode> pleia2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NGO/ApplicationPackaging
<hexmode> under "unbundling"
<pleia2> ok, yeah, HTML/QuickForm XML/RPC (there is also another fellow pitching in here) and DB/DataObject are all ones I'm working on, they're in the debian pkg-php-pear svn
<hexmode> sure you don't want help out more ? :) :) :)
<pleia2> and unfortunately "working on" means "I should really get those done before squeeze, but I have 100 other things I need to do today, maybe tomorrow..." :(
<hexmode> oh, I have a kabjillion things to do! and I'm only ever gonna complete a tenth of them :)
<pleia2> I'll work on getting mine completed, then I'll see about taking on more, php really isn't my forte so maintaining these is a bit difficult for me (frequently need help)
<pleia2> less with packaging, more with active maintaining (backporting patches to stable, etc)
<pleia2> ^^ that I'd need help with
<hexmode> well, feel free to ask .. I'm usually here
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> I actually have a pretty calm-before-UDS-storm week this week, so I'll probably find some time to make progress this week
<czajkowski> :D
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-05-05
<dholbach> good morning
<Claudinux> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey Claudinux
<txwikinger> Morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi txwikinger
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-05-06
<hexmode> czajkowski: ??
<dholbach> good morning
<hexmode> czajkowski: just sent you an email :)
 * hexmode wants to make sure he's communicating
<czajkowski> yes I got it
<hexmode> heh
<czajkowski> just in the middle of stuff
<czajkowski> hexmode: I think posting it to the list would be a good idea
<czajkowski> help get discssions and folks on board
<hexmode> yeah... ok.  I wasn't trying to rush you.  Sorry.  My emails seemed to be disasperating, is all.
<txwikinger> Morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi txwikinger
<txwikinger> dholbach: Everyody going to UDS with train?
<dholbach> a couple of people, yes
<txwikinger> Well.. I thought all the airports will be closed again
<dholbach> parts of the uk afaik
<txwikinger> We don't get any news about it anymore.. I guess it becomes boring after a while
<dholbach> http://news.google.com/news/search?aq=0&pz=1&cf=all&ned=de&hl=de&q=flugverkehr&oq=flugv
<dholbach> :-)
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-05-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-05-02
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-04-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-05-02
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-05-03
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-05-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-05-06
<turingb> :-D
<turingb> anyone?
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-05-03
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-04-28
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning :D
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-04-29
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-04-30
<MooDoo> Good morning :)
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-05-01
<MooDoo> morning
